# Is Colette chouette?



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

" Colette c'est chouette say it again, i meet you at the café just tell me when"...

Colette vends des peluches, colette vends des chaussures, colette vends des Cd, Colette vends des must have hypra-chers ... et puis Colette vends aussi des Macs et des iPods, et bien entendu tout les accessoires "hype" qui vont avec. Le but de ce sondage est de savoir ce que vous pensez de ce concept-store.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

Que Colette vende donc de la dope!!!!!! Comme ça ; les glands neew look auront tout sous la main.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

Vendent même des habitrs fais par des suisses, y a pas de doutes,s c'est nase


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vendent même des habitrs fais par des suisses, y a pas de doutes,s c'est nase



Des Suisses enfermés dans des ateliers clandestins, ou on les fouette pour qu'ils fabriquent des fringues à des cadences infernales?!?     ... Oh my God!!!


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

D'ailleurs, je ne me souvient plus si le prix des Mac chez Colette est le même que sur l'Apple Store. Il est fort possible (et ça ne m'étonnerait pas) qu'ils soient plus chers!!  
:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

Rhââââârh, 'tain de Manon!!! je me rappelle jamais si le fil bleu il doit aller à la minuterie ou au détonnateur...


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juin 2005)

Tiens, une fois que tu auras trouvé la solution à tes histoires de flis, fais le moi savoir !
 Afin que tu profites pleinement de ta venue à Paris, j'ai d'autres endroits à te faire visiter


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhââââârh, 'tain de Manon!!! je me rappelle jamais si le fil bleu il doit aller à la minuterie ou au détonnateur...



Ça donne quoi si tu mets aux deux?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ça donne quoi si tu mets aux deux?



... Tout dépend dans quel ordre tu as branché le rouge, le vert et le marron... Mais c'est moins dangereux qu'une roulette Russe au fusil à pompe... Quand même.


----------



## katelijn (26 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Tout dépend dans quel ordre tu as branché le rouge, le vert et le marron... Mais c'est moins dangereux qu'une roulette Russe au fusil à pompe... Quand même.


Bon, je laisse tomber, trop de fils


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Que Colette vende donc de la dope!!!!!! Comme ça ; les glands neew look auront tout sous la main.


 
Ouais: aux waters, Colette.

 

tsss tsss. Grossièreté déplacée.

:mouais:


----------



## 1.618 (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> " Colette c'est chouette say it again, i meet you at the café just tell me when"...
> 
> Colette vends des peluches, colette vends des chaussures, colette vends des Cd, Colette vends des must have hypra-chers ... et puis Colette vends aussi des Macs et des iPods, et bien entendu tout les accessoires "hype" qui vont avec. Le but de ce sondage est de savoir ce que vous pensez de ce concept-store.



À part une housse d'iPod, je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre lié à la pomme... Et que dire d'autre sinon que je trouve ça très superficiel et branchouille. S'ils vendent, tant mieux, moi je n'achèterai rien chez eux, pas mon univers du tout.


----------



## Mateuss (26 Juin 2005)

Une excellente écrivain non ? 


Ok on s'en fout je sors...


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2005)

Y'en a en Corse ? Faut demander à Patochman s'il a pas des copains qu'ont un peu de stock de TNT...


----------



## sofiping (26 Juin 2005)

vas y patoch la voie est libre ...... fais péter !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a en Corse ?


Non... Pas plus que de Mac Do ou autres. Ils ont pas le droit de venir ; ou ils s'en font tout un monde... Je sais pas  
En tout cas ; on vit très bien sans eux


----------



## macdani (26 Juin 2005)

Afin que tu profites pleinement de ta venue à Paris, j'ai d'autres endroits à te faire visiter  [/QUOTE]


Tu connais d'autres endroits mieux que colette à paris??? :hein: 
je serais curieux de les connaître ...


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> À part une housse d'iPod



C'était pas la house à environ 200euros en édition spéciale machin truc??  
À noter que 8 personnes ne savent pas ce que Colette est...  :rateau: 
Bouuuhhh la honte!!!    :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas la house à environ 200euros en édition spéciale machin truc??
> À noter que 8 personnes ne savent pas ce que Colette est...  :rateau:
> Bouuuhhh la honte!!!    :modo:



Y'a qu'à dire qu'on t'avait attendu pour savoir que ce qui nous pend entre les jambes ne nous servait pas qu'à évacuer les toxines...


----------



## TranXarnoss (26 Juin 2005)

J'ai découvert ce qu'était "Colette" grâce à ce post.

En fait avec ce genre de magasin, les options sont simples :

1- Les pulvériser au lance-roquette  
2- Y apporter une cinquantaine de clébards et de les y laisser une bonne semaine, histoire de refaire la déco et d'instaurer une ambiance qui sied vraiment à ces lieux.  :casse: 

ça soulagerait, mais on se fait du mal parfois...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert ce qu'était "Colette" grâce à ce post.
> 
> En fait avec ce genre de magasin, les options sont simples :
> 
> ...



Toi... Tu es méchant, tiens!


----------



## mikoo (26 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai découvert ce qu'était "Colette" grâce à ce post.



C'est déja un bon point  , ce post aurait-il une vocation éducative?


----------



## 1.618 (26 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> À noter que 8 personnes ne savent pas ce que Colette est...  :rateau:
> Bouuuhhh la honte!!!    :modo:



C'était bien la peine de mettre un lien !   :casse:


----------



## 1.618 (26 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toi... Tu es méchant, tiens!


 
Oui, il aime faire souffrir les chiens, et c'est pas bien ça monsieur !  :rateau:


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Le s3 ou 4 fois où j'y suis allé, c'est au restau en bas, plat du jour correct, à l'époque y'avait l'accès wifi avec une borne airport.
A noter que le personnel est aussi sympa en bas au restau que désagréable à la boutique en haut. Très décoratif, comme il se doit.
Se faire jeter ou ignorer pour ces prix-là, c'est du pur masochisme de pseudos fans de hype branchouilles.
Rien d'essentiel donc, il y a plein d'autres endroits plus sympas et meilleurs ailleurs dans Paris.

Pour faire péter, je préfèrerai économiser le plastic pour d'autres endroits plus stratégiques.


----------



## valoriel (27 Juin 2005)

J'y suis aller une seule fois! Ils faisaient des travaux. Quand j'ai vu que même les ouvriers étaient habillés plus hype et plus classe que la plupart des clients, je suis parti en courrant... :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Juin 2005)

Colette....  Colette.... c'était le prénom de ma prof de maths de cette année.... 
 Va dans le métro Satanas !!!


----------



## z-moon (27 Juin 2005)

a voté  
_(so "au dessus de mes moyens")_
et puis direction Paris ... ça fait une trotte à vélo!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

colette c'est un grand arnaque : vu sur vogue , edition special noel 2004








et voila en realité combient sa coute 


heurement que on avait parlé ici ,  au bar , de cette clé bien avant noel
sinon bonne poire je l'aurait acheté a noel  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 




ps : mackie, je compte toujours sur toi pour me trouver un site qui livre en france    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## N°6 (27 Juin 2005)

No, it's Bernadette who is très chouette.


----------



## z-moon (27 Juin 2005)

:affraid:

:mouais: en fin de compte, même si j'avais les moyens...


----------



## madlen (27 Juin 2005)

Y a des truc rigolo, mais bon les prix sont vraiment surfait !
Un magasin de riche en manque de sensation forte...
Style "tu as vu ma fourre d'iPod Louis Vuitton"


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2005)

on est pas arrivé si on fais des sondages sur les magasins...

le mieux, chez Colette, c'est de prendre un t-shirt en rayon, de filer à la caisse, et de s'apercevoir que ledit t-shirt fait 1/4 de salaire moyen parce qu'il y a un tâche vintage dessus....

fan ta stik


----------



## purestyle (27 Juin 2005)

Colette ? j'adore !!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Superficiel donc indispensable  :love:  :love: 

et puis c'est là que je croise les plus belles putafranges  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (27 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Superficiel donc indispensable :love: :love:


Je suis bien d'accord et j'aime savoir que cela existe. Mais je n'aime pas l'orientation esthétique et artistique autour du concept: années 70, moderne electro etc...
Pour ma part, je suis plutôt classique: cravattes Hermès, Church's, sac de voyage Vuitton (pour faire jaser), uniquement en certaines circonstances.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Church's




voila un homme de classe !!!    


petit anedocte : bioman et notre  temoin de mariage s'achetent pour la cerimonie de mariage (un lointain decembre ) des church's , le model grafton ....

habitués les 2 au mocassin hilton , il n'arrivaient pas a les faires et  a la veille du mariage  ils ont enfilé leur chaussure et il sont allés se promener dans les champ enneigé !!!


----------



## mikoo (27 Juin 2005)

Pour ma part, grâce à Colette j'ai découvert le groupe "Chicks On Speed" qui est ma foi bien tripant   À part le prix de certain cd (un jour j'ai vu l'album simple de NERD à 35euros tout ça parce qu'il y avait un porte clé avec!!!), la selection musicale (et aussi les dvd) sont pas trop mal chez Colette.


----------



## purestyle (28 Juin 2005)

qui se souvient de mon ancienne signature ? En complément de Colette, il y avait Toni & Guy et A.P.C :love:


----------



## N°6 (28 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> qui se souvient de mon ancienne signature ?



Euh... pas moi ! :rose: Mais faut dire que faire abstraction de la nouvelle me demande déjà beaucoup d'efforts   :rateau:


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> qui se souvient de mon ancienne signature ? En complément de Colette, il y avait Toni & Guy et A.P.C :love:




Moi je me souviens avec aussi un grand loft et plein de trucs qui font bien, belles voitures et supers pépées, non ? 


J'ai fait quelques kil' en 911 Targa 1973 orange, ce ouikende et aussi dans une Spitfire jaune. Là Spit serait plus à ton gout, non, plus anglaise ? 
Définitivement en province, mais on s'amuse partout, je peux le garantir.

Pour revenir à Colette, avant de hurler aux bombes, au lynchage du bobo comme du provincial, je dirai juste que les gens qui veulent (pas) aller y claquer leur blé, on va pas les en empêcher.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> qui se souvient de mon ancienne signature ? En complément de Colette, il y avait Toni & Guy et A.P.C :love:


Je me souviens de "ma copine bosse pour Vogue".


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

purestyle, lui, au moins, s'assume coome freaky hype :love:


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> purestyle, lui, au moins, s'assume coome freaky hype :love:



total    :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juin 2005)

je connaissais pas ce magasin, du fond de ma province...
ben tant mieux...

colette pue de la gueule, c'est pas dans le sondage, c'est con


----------



## purestyle (29 Juin 2005)

à quand une "AES Hype" chez Colette, au sous sol devant quelques verres d'eau de source japonaise ?


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

C'est moi qui invite    ... vu que j'ai créé ce sondage...  :style:


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> à quand une "AES Hype" chez Colette, au sous sol devant quelques verres d'eau de source japonaise ?




ça pourrait être une occasion de se croiser en vrai


----------



## yvos (29 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrait être une occasion de se croiser en vrai



ouaip, faut que j'aille chercher un Nabaztag vendredi  :love:


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouaip, faut que j'aille chercher un Nabaztag vendredi  :love:



Excellent ce Nabaztag!!


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> à quand une "AES Hype" chez Colette, au sous sol devant quelques verres d'eau de source japonaise ?


Je suis partant.


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2005)

est-ce la peine de faire ça en passant par Rendez-vous ou si on fait ça par MP


----------



## purestyle (30 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrait être une occasion de se croiser en vrai



mais ne m'as tu pas vu (et entendu) à l'oeuvre derrière des platines


----------



## teo (30 Juin 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mais ne m'as tu pas vu (et entendu) à l'oeuvre derrière des platines


oui mais tu ne m'as pas vu dans le public  oh purestyle !


----------

